# Changement carte wifi



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour

Depuis plusieurs jours je ne peux plus activer le wifi sur mon MacBook Pro, il m'est donc impossible de me connecter à internet. Je suis allée me renseigner dans un magasin et le service de réparation m'a dit qu'il faudrait changer la carte wifi de mon MacBook.
Sachant qu'il date de 2011, pensez vous que cela vaut la peine que je paie 200 à 300.- CHF pour la changer ou je devrais plutôt songer à remplacer mon ordinateur ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Tu as aussi la solution d'une clé usb WIFI qui va te couter 10 fois moins : http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00K6MV100/ref=asc_df_B00K6MV10030230066/

@+


----------



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu as aussi la solution d'une clé usb WIFI qui va te couter 10 fois moins : http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00K6MV100/ref=asc_df_B00K6MV10030230066/
> 
> @+


Mais est-ce que ça fonctionnerait ? Parce que mon ordinateur ne peut plus se connecter au wifi car il ne peut plus activer cette option..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

Si c'est la carte wifi qui est HS oui ça fonctionnera.
Quand tu vas dans :
menu /Config Réseau/Pref réseau comment vois-tu le wifi ?
Dans tous les cas tu ne prends pas de risques. En cas de non fonctionnement tu peux la renvoyer et te faire rembourser sans problèmes.


----------



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

C'est écrit que le wifi est désactivé


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

Et tu n'as pas une case "activer le wifi"?


----------



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

Oui mais j'ai beau cliquer ça ne change rien, je ne peux plus l'activer c'est ça mon problème et c'est pour ça qu'on m'a dit qu'il fallait changer la carte wifi ..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

As-tu essayé de faire un :
Reset NVRAM : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204063
Reset SMC : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201295

Sinon si ta carte est HS, la clé donnée plus haut devrait elle fonctionner puisqu'elle passe par le port USB.


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2015)

Dans une session Invité, c'est la même chose ?


----------



## Bambouille (23 Novembre 2015)

Gemma_W a dit:


> Sachant qu'il date de 2011, pensez vous que cela vaut la peine que je paie 200 à 300.- CHF pour la changer ou je devrais plutôt songer à remplacer mon ordinateur ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses


Si c'est réellement la carte qui est défectueuse, oui ça vaut le coût. La réparation coûte une centaine d'euros (106€ exactement) si c'est fait par Apple et surement moins si c'est fait par toi même.


----------



## skyfoxxp (23 Novembre 2015)

Une carte wifi coûte moins de 30€ et se remplace en moins de 15 minutes soi même sur un MacBook Pro 2011. C'est même l'occasion de l'upgrader avec une carte de MBP 2012 qui supporte handoff et continuity !

A ce propos je vends la mienne (originale, MBP 2011), en raison de l'upgrade vers version 2012...


----------



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Dans une session Invité, c'est la même chose ?



Oui oui ça change rien


----------



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

skyfoxxp a dit:


> Une carte wifi coûte moins de 30€ et se remplace en moins de 15 minutes soi même sur un MacBook Pro 2011. C'est même l'occasion de l'upgrader avec une carte de MBP 2012 qui supporte handoff et continuity !
> 
> A ce propos je vends la mienne (originale, MBP 2011), en raison de l'upgrade vers version 2012...


Hmm personnellement j'ai aucune idée comment remplacer ça moi même, j'y connais vraiment rien.. c'est quand même faisable?


----------



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

Bambouille a dit:


> Si c'est réellement la carte qui est défectueuse, oui ça vaut le coût. La réparation coûte une centaine d'euros (106€ exactement) si c'est fait par Apple et surement moins si c'est fait par toi même.


Le réparateur m'a dit que ça serait entre 200 et 300.- du coup je sais pas. Peut être parce que je suis en Suisse


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

Si tu n'es pas trop bricoleuse et que tu n'as pas envie de te prendre la tête, essaies avec la clé wifi (post #2). Je peux t'assurer que ça marche.


----------



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas trop bricoleuse et que tu n'as pas envie de te prendre la tête, essaies avec la clé wifi (post #2). Je peux t'assurer que ça marche.


ça me tentait bien mais dans les commentaires quelqu'un dit qu'elle ne fonctionne pas sous El Capitan...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

A priori ils sont en train de travailler dessus : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dGfNaqkvsEDh1nCMlCk_gC_wtrwnvnBP7kkTCdqvHkA/viewform?c=0&w=1

Si tu peux en attendant passer sur de l'ethernet.


----------



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

Et je trouverais où une carte wifi ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

Quand tu fais menu /A propos de ce mac/rapport système que vois-tu dans : 
Identifiant du modèle :


----------



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

MacBookPro8,1


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

Tu trouveras ICI le tuto : https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook...2011+AirPort-Bluetooth+Board+Replacement/5131
Et là la pièce : https://eustore.ifixit.com/en/Parts...12-Airport-Bluetooth-Board-Bluetooth-2-1.html


----------



## Gemma_W (23 Novembre 2015)

Je vais voir si je trouve quelqu'un pour m'aider à faire ça.. Merci beaucoup de m'avoir aidée !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

Pas de quoi.


----------



## skyfoxxp (24 Novembre 2015)

C'est vraiment un remplacement très basique. Il faut juste être un peu minutieux et disposer de tourne-vis cruciformes suffisamment fins.

Procéder doucement avec des doigts pas trop boudinés ! Mais même moi qui ne sais pas planter un clou dans un mur j'y suis arrivé sans difficulté !


----------

